
In Leaked Chats, Wikileaks Discusses Preference for GOP - jbegley
https://theintercept.com/2018/02/14/julian-assange-wikileaks-election-clinton-trump/
======
Slansitartop
> Assange’s thinking appeared to be rooted not in ideological agreement with
> the right wing in the U.S., but in the tactical idea that a Republican
> president would face more resistance to an aggressive military posture than
> an interventionist President Hillary Clinton would.

Seems quite a bit more nuanced than the headline.

~~~
shermozle
Nuanced but convoluted realpolitik on a Kissinger level.

------
RickJWag
Trump won, so I imagine Assange will go free eventually.

I'm glad Hillary lost, but don't believe the ends justify the means.

In the end, this has all been a farce designed to fool us all. I suspect some
of it worked, some of it did not.

~~~
gremlinsinc
As an egalitarianist who despises neoliberalism the race for the white house
had a nationalist, egalitarianist and a neoliberal vying for power. There's a
good blog post about it here:

[https://benjaminstudebaker.com/2016/02/05/why-bernie-vs-
hill...](https://benjaminstudebaker.com/2016/02/05/why-bernie-vs-hillary-
matters-more-than-people-think/)

My thinking was I'd rather have Trump in the whitehouse than clinton, because
he'd be a lame duck president even with an all GOP congress -- he's totally
crazy and narcissistic so will get nothing done, he'll polarize the whole
country and hopefully bring out blue in 2018, and by 2020 we might get an
anti-neoliberal candidate (from the left) again running for office.

So far I'm pretty right in that he's not really accomplished anything except
make himself and the country look absolutely retarded. Lots of red seats have
already gone blue in parts of the country where that's rare.

Clinton would've been more of the same, more supporting the corporate agenda
over the people, and we wouldn't get the change we need. By throwing Trump in
the mix we make America worse for a bit, but in the end it could cause us to
really get the change we need. That's why I wrote in Bernie and did not vote
for Clinton.

------
pupppet
And here we thought Wikileaks leaking next to nothing on the GOP was a
coincidence.

------
wand3r
2 paragraphs in and I've already hit 2 spelling mistakes. This isn't a HN
comment; it is an article. If you miss this volume of easy mistakes and can't
bother to proofread it is off putting.

Edit: Is it possible they don't use spellcheck on secure article prep? On
second pass that makes sense.

~~~
sp332
I don't see any misspellings in the first two paragraphs. The only
misspellings I see in the first section (as far as I've read so far) are in
quotes from Twitter direct messages, which are not "an article".

